# Venison Osso Bucco



## chilerelleno (Jul 7, 2018)

One of the best things about these forums is the inspiring cooks shared here, the ideas, recipes, methods and more.
I've been meaning to do a Venison Osso Bucco since January, have had the shanks in the freezer ready to go.
Briggy's cook finally got me off my arse and on a mission in the kitchen to make some Venison Osso Bucco.

*Venison Osso Bucco*

Venison shanks from a young buck that my 12yr'ol son took earlier this year.
Smoked over Cherry for a few hours, smoker temp 250°, no IT taken as it really doesn't matter.














I started out with a traditional Mirepoix, but my Southern Boy kicked in and I added bell pepper.
I cooked my Mirepoix over high heat with both olive oil and butter to get some good browning on the vegetables.
Beef broth and stewed tomatoes
Instead of the traditional White wine I opted for Red to better compliment the Venison.
Then added in Rosemary, Thyme, Bay leaf and Lemon Zest.
Put the smoked shanks in a brought it to a boil for a few minutes, then transferred to an enameled roasting pan.

























*It is slowly braising in the smoker now (no smoke), stay tuned for the finale.*


----------



## mike243 (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm watching buddy,normally feed the buzzards with them,shoulder get whacked into stew meat cause of all the silver skin and such,could use it in place of shanks


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 7, 2018)

CR, I'm in! I cube my shanks and leave in the crockpot for an 8 hour stew, they melt in your mouth. I know your VOB will be delicious.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2018)

Looking Mighty Fine, so Far!!
Be Back!!

Bear:)


----------



## zippy12 (Jul 7, 2018)

Chili UR killen it!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 7, 2018)

mike243 said:


> I'm watching buddy,normally feed the buzzards with them,shoulder get whacked into stew meat cause of all the silver skin and such,could use it in place of shanks


Yeah, I usually give the shanks away to people who want them.
After a quick taste test and check on it a few minutes ago...  Never again.


crazymoon said:


> CR, I'm in! I cube my shanks and leave in the crockpot for an 8 hour stew, they melt in your mouth. I know your VOB will be delicious.


Coming along pretty good, the meat came off the bones just poking at it with  wooden spoon.


Bearcarver said:


> Looking Mighty Fine, so Far!!
> Be Back!!
> 
> Bear:)





zippy12 said:


> Chili UR killen it!


Naw, it's already dead...  :p
Thanks man.


----------



## briggy (Jul 7, 2018)

Very nice Chile - well on your way, can't wait to see the finale.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 7, 2018)

I’m in for this!  I’ve done it once, with Guinness beer and it was terrific.  This looks even better!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 7, 2018)

I actually looked for beef shanks today at the store that has them supposedly in stock. Never saw them...

Looking forward to hear how the venison version turns out. This is some thing I want to start doing during longer smokers because you can toss it on in the AM and know it'll be done around supper time with out worries.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 7, 2018)

Okeydokey...

I will be making Osso Bucco again.
I'll probably not smoke whatever meat I use for it, I felt the smoke flavor was in conflict with the dish.
A quick browning as per the normal recipes will better serve with it's deglazing adding more flavor to the dish.
And browning with the flour contributes to the normal stew like consistency of the sauce, this was more a broth.
Another thing was the Red wine, I should've cut back on it, it too overpowered a bit, but it did go well with the venison.

Still, overall the dish was pretty darned good.
Always amazes me what low and slow cooking can do for transforming a tough piece of meat into succulent morsels.
The venison tender at 2.5 hours, it spoon tender and falling off the bones at the end of a 3.5 hours.
My wife said, this is just another version of Pot Roast.













You can see all the connective tissues broken down







I served it over mashed potatoes


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 7, 2018)

briggy said:


> Very nice Chile - well on your way, can't wait to see the finale.


Here ya go Briggy, and thanks.


73saint said:


> I’m in for this!  I’ve done it once, with Guinness beer and it was terrific.  This looks even better!


Thanks Saint.
Guinness sounds good, I was actually thinking about using some heavy cream in it, lots more butter and salt.


TomKnollRFV said:


> Looking forward to hear how the venison version turns out. This is some thing I want to start doing during longer smokers because you can toss it on in the AM and know it'll be done around supper time with out worries.


Here ya go Tom.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 7, 2018)

Oh man that looks awesome.     Great job as usual.   No smoke next time thou?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 7, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Oh man that looks awesome.     Great job as usual.   No smoke next time thou?


Thanks Adam.
Nope, no smoke next time.
I gave the shanks about two hours of thin cherry smoke, and to me it just didn't work with the rest of the dish.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 7, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks Adam.
> Nope, no smoke next time.
> I gave the shanks about two hours of thin cherry smoke, and to me it just didn't work with the rest of the dish.



Ok    Your the boss.   We get alot of venison around here.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 7, 2018)

pc farmer

But, for me to really know whats what, I really need to make a _'By The Book'_ recipe of Osso Bucco as a baseline.
And then go from there with smoking it and other variations.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 7, 2018)

Still looks good Chile :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 8, 2018)

Looks darn good to me, even if I can't pronounce it. 

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2018)

About all I can say is WOW & FANTASTIC!
Another great cook my friend!!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 8, 2018)

mike243 said:


> I'm watching buddy,normally feed the buzzards with them,shoulder get whacked into stew meat cause of all the silver skin and such,could use it in place of shanks


Mike, a great use for any shanks.
Every bit of tendon, ligament, silver skin and so on was rendered into tender deliciousness or dissolved into pure flavor.
Like I said, I normally give them away, never again. Heck, I'll be asking for them now.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 8, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Still looks good Chile :)


Thanks, and tastes even better for breakfast.


gmc2003 said:


> Looks darn good to me, even if I can't pronounce it.
> 
> Point for sure
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris
It is pronounced exactly how it looks, _os-so bu-co_


SmokinAl said:


> About all I can say is WOW & FANTASTIC!
> Another great cook my friend!!
> Al


Thanks Al, appreciate it.


*And again, thanks to all those who inspire us to try a new recipe.*


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2018)

That Grand Finale is Outstanding!!:)
I can see how the Smoke could detract from it, and that's says a lot coming from a Smoke Hound like me!
You did an Awesome Job, John!!

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 8, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks, and tastes even better for breakfast.
> Thanks Chris
> It is pronounced exactly how it looks, _os-so bu-co_
> Thanks Al, appreciate it.
> ...


Chile... Venison when we have it, never lasts past one meal.. LOL


----------



## dls1 (Jul 8, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> @c farmer
> But, for me to really know whats what, I really need to make a _'By The Book'_ recipe of Osso Bucco as a baseline.
> And then go from there with smoking it and other variations.



Interesting looking dish chile, and it sounds like you liked it. Well worth a like for the effort.

I make osso buco frequently, but not at this time of year. To us, it's hearty dish more suited for the Fall and Winter.

Osso buco is of Northern Italian origin and ground zero for the dish is Milan hence the term, "Osso Buco alla Milanese". From  Italian to English the term translates to "bone with a hole" (osso=bone, buco=hole).

I lived in Milan for a year so I'm kind of dedicated to the classic preparation which, at it's core, is a fairly simple. Thick veal shanks dusted with flour and lightly browned in a mix of butter and EVOO. From there, it's a slow 2-3 hour braise in an Italian soffrito (similar to  a French mirepoix), lemon zest, white wine, chicken stock, and herbs. If tomatoes are used at all, which isn't often, they're used very sparingly. 

The shanks are cross cut and, ideally, are 2"-3" wide/tall, around 5" in diameter, and weigh around 1 lb. When finished, the shanks are served whole in shallow bowls along with some of the vegetables and wine/stock blend. The traditional accompaniment is gremolata, a condiment of mixed grated lemon zest, minced garlic and parsley. Minced anchovies are sometimes included. The traditional side dish is Risotto alla Milanese. A very small spoon is served to allow the diner to get the marrow out of the bone. In some of the hard core places, a larger spoon is offered with the meat rather than a fork as a testament to the tender quality of the meat and the chef's skill.

Tip: As mentioned, each shank is served whole, rather than falling apart in pieces. If the cut shank comes with the silver skin still on do not remove it as it helps to keep the shank intact during the cooking process. Remove it just prior to serving. If the silver skin has been removed by the butcher, tie kitchen twine tightly around the circumference of the shank, and remove when serving.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 8, 2018)

dls1 said:


> Interesting looking dish chile, and it sounds like you liked it. Well worth a like for the effort.
> 
> I make osso buco frequently, but not at this time of year. To us, it's hearty dish more suited for the Fall and Winter.
> 
> ...


Never knew about the kitchen twine thing. I always assumed it was meant to just fall apart! Thanks for providing some indepth knowledge! :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 8, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> That Grand Finale is Outstanding!!:)
> I can see how the Smoke could detract from it, and that's says a lot coming from a Smoke Hound like me!
> You did an Awesome Job, John!!
> 
> Bear


Thank you Bear, too kind.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 8, 2018)

dls1 said:


> Interesting looking dish chile, and it sounds like you liked it. Well worth a like for the effort.
> 
> I make osso buco frequently, but not at this time of year. To us, it's hearty dish more suited for the Fall and Winter.
> 
> ...


dls1, thank you for the compliment and Like.
Yep, an interesting bastardized version of a classic.
Your information is right on spot with what I read about the traditional dish in my researching it.
When I next make some Ossobuchi it will be the real deal down to the risotto.


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 8, 2018)

Chile that looks great, I did something similar last yr with elk shanks that were a hit. I have 1 pkg left in the freezer waiting, I am thinking it is time to be doing this again soon. Like on those for sure.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 8, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Chile that looks great, I did something similar last yr with elk shanks that were a hit. I have 1 pkg left in the freezer waiting, I am thinking it is time to be doing this again soon. Like on those for sure.


Thanks Charlie, do it to it man.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 8, 2018)

If I ever -find- them beef shanks, I want to do mine a more traditional way, but I'll likely attempt to make Polenta again.

I have yet to make a good polenta, mine is always bland or..I don't know, just looks off. Whats the secret to Polenta? The only one I considered remotely worth serving I made involved a fair bit of cheese..


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 8, 2018)

Leftovers Lunch = Wow!

Like so many things, this got better with time.
The smoke and wine had mellowed out and blended in, and the whole thing was superb.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 8, 2018)

CR, Awesome osso bucco! Shank meat on low and slow is awesome melt in your mouth flavor and soooo tender ! like


----------



## briggy (Jul 8, 2018)

Well done Chile!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 8, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Mike, a great use for any shanks.
> Every bit of tendon, ligament, silver skin and so on was rendered into tender deliciousness or dissolved into pure flavor.
> Like I said, I normally give them away, never again. Heck, I'll be asking for them now.



Nice work, that looks awesome!
You have discovered my favorite part of the deer... yes even over backstrap! :eek:

As mentioned by another poster Osso Bucco has the shanks cross cut.  I have done this with venison shanks and I'll pass on the cross cutting again.  My couple of attempts at Venison Osso Bucco with a more baseline recipe came out weak so I can say from experience that your version has to be 10 times better than the recipes I found.

In the end I landed on doing Braised Venison Shanks and WOW I was hooked!  If you ever want to try it here is my post on it: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/braised-venison-shanks.258083/

Also if you are ever interested I do a Pork Shank Ramen Noodle Soup with the wild hog shanks I get when I kill hogs.  This is like real Ramen soup you get in Asia Pacific are of the world, not the crappy 50 cent college kid stuff from the store.  I do it in the Instant Pot pressure cooker though :)

If you ever want to talk shanks let me now and shanks for such a great post :D:p:cool:


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 8, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Nice work, that looks awesome!
> You have discovered my favorite part of the deer... yes even over backstrap! :eek:
> 
> As mentioned by another poster Osso Bucco has the shanks cross cut.  I have done this with venison shanks and I'll pass on the cross cutting again.  My couple of attempts at Venison Osso Bucco with a more baseline recipe came out weak so I can say from experience that your version has to be 10 times better than the recipes I found.
> ...


I'd be curious on the Ramen noodle soup thing my self. I assume I can adjust it for other meats? I've never tried to do actual ramen.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 8, 2018)

Couple of weeks ago I'd never even hesrd about this.  Then wham--Briggy does one with beef and now you do one with venison.
I just GOTTA TRY THIS!!!
Looks delicious my friend.
POINT
Gary


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 8, 2018)

That dish looks incredible Chili!  I've never had osso bucco, but you really have me wanting to try it!

Mike


----------



## tallbm (Jul 9, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'd be curious on the Ramen noodle soup thing my self. I assume I can adjust it for other meats? I've never tried to do actual ramen.



I'll PM you with more info but this is what it looks like in the end.  A shank is visible right in the middle of the pot, the little brown round things are shitake mushrooms, the dark green is roasted seaweed like that used in sushi and  you can see white and green onion in there as well with the broth and noodles.  It is AWESOME!

(Sorry for the hijack Chili :)  )


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 9, 2018)

Please go ahead and post it in here, I'd like it too, thanks.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 9, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Please go ahead and post it in here, I'd like it too, thanks.



The post may be a little long but covers everything including making noodles if you want.  I often just buy the "fresh" angel hair egg noodles from the cooler section of the grocery store.  Per your request here it is, enjoy! :)

*Wild Pork Shank Ramen Noodle Soup* (Real not the stuff from the store)

So if you've never had real Ramen Noodle Soup you are missing out, it is nothing like the stuff in the US stores for 35cents.
I don't claim to be a Ramen master at all but this soup will do pretty well for those of us who did not study the art for years and want something close to the real thing.

*I used an InstantPot pressure cooker for Shanks for 75min cooking the shanks, all soup cooking ingredients were were included except the stuff added towards the end of the cooking like the toppings and the noodles
or 
Use a stock pot that holds MORE than 3qt of soup*

Enjoy :)


*Ingredients:*

8-9oz of angle hair noodles (the "fresh" doughie kind work better than the dried noodles in the box but they are both good if you don't want to make your own noodles from scratch) 


I used 4 shanks off a 60 pound feral hog (about 14-16oz of meat total; use pork, beef or chicken straight meat cuts, should be cut into thin pieces and no bigger than 3 inches long by 1 inch wide. Chicken can be in pieces with bones)


1 ½ clove garlic, finely chopped (or 1 1/2 tbsp of garlic powder)
½ large red onion (or white or yellow)
1 bunch green onions
2 pkg Shiitake mushrooms or Oyster mushrooms, or regular mushrooms, or any combo (remove/pull stems on Shitake mushrooms as they are inedible tough)


(OPTIONAL)  1 ½ tsp finely chopped fresh ginger or ginger powder (if you have it on hand)


2 ½ tsp toasted sesame oil (I've never seen non-toasted but if you got it, go for it) DO NOT SUBSTITUTE FOR ANOTHER TYPE OF OIL. This imparts much of the Asian food flavor.


4 cup chicken broth (I use chicken bouillon and water for stock)
2 ½ cups water
1 ½ Tbsp sake (if you have it on hand, I never do)
1 ½ tsp salt
1 ½ tsp sugar
4 ½ tbsp soy sauce
pepper to taste

For toppings:

OPTIONAL * chopped negi
OPTIONAL * boiled egg
*Nori* 1 Sheet (dried seaweed like what is used for sushi) CANNOT LEAVE OUT THIS INGREDIENT – can be found at most grocerie stores with an Asian section (sometimes at Walmart)


*Preparation:*

Slice the 1/2 large onion into strips. Separate into 2 piles
Cut thick white sections off of green onion and dice. Cut green onion stalks (green pieces) into 1 inch pieces. Separate into green stalks into 2 piles.

*Cooking:*

-Heat sesame oil in a stock pot (big pot). Add and Sauté 1 pile (of 2) red onion, all diced white color portions of green onion, 1 pile (of 2) green onion stalks, ginger and garlic in the pan for 3 min.


-Add meat to pot and lightly brown (4 -6 min). Add chicken broth to pot, water, and mushrooms. Cover pot and bring to a boil.
IF using a stock pot you will boil shanks for hours until meat is literally fall off the bone.
IF using a pressure cooker like the InstantPot 75min on meat setting or 10lbs of pressure for 75 min (for normal pressure cooker folks).  This will make the shanks meat fall off the bone basically.

-Add sugar, salt, sake, and soy sauce in the soup and boil/simmer again for 30 - 45 min.
(OPTIONAL) You can make noodles during this time if you are using freshly created noodles. When noodles are finished it should be about time to add them

-Tear Nori/Seaweed into 2 inch by 1 inch strips and add to stock pot.
- Add the other pile of red onion and green onion stalks to the stock pot.
-Add noodles and continue to boil soup until pasta is done (4-10 min usually)

IF YOU MADE YOUR OWN NOODLES:
While broth/soup is simmering, boil water in a separate large pot. When water is boiling, add fresh made noodles to the boiling water for about 30sec-1min to knock off the extra flower. Using a fork or noodle spoon transfer noodles to soup.
I find that I add a few small hand fulls/pinches of fresh noodles to the boiling water and then fish them out to add to the soup in about 5-6 goes in order to get them all into the soup. If you skip this step all of the excess flower on your fresh noodles will turn your soup broth into a gravy. The flavor is good but it then becomes more of a stew than a Ramen soup.

*Serving*
-Spoon soup (with noodles and meat, etc.) into a LARGE serving bowl.
-Place any additional toppings in the serving bowl, such as boiled egg, more nori seaweed, etc. Sprinkle in some pepper if you would like.

See below the image for a simple egg noodle recipe.

*Explanation of Image Below:*
The thing in the center is a bone in pork shank (4 in there from a 60lb feral sow we trapped this past Dec/Jan).
The darker brown circles are Shiitake mushrooms.
The light green things are green onion/scallions.
The longer dark green things are roasted sea weed.
You can also see some regular white onion in there too.
I got lazy with this batch and didn't make the noodles from scratch but I bought/used angel hair egg noodles that were never dried or boiled.
No fishcakes, boiled egg, or bamboo in here. I'm not that fancy :)






If you've ever had real Ramen Noodle Soup in/from Japan or the Asia Pacific part of the world then you know the 25 cent store bought stuff in the US is nothing like the real thing and is an apples to oranges comparison.


*Noodle Making portion makes *

I suggest you only do this if you have one of those hand crank pasta making machines.

Instructions for noodle making from:
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to- ... m-scratch/



Step 1Gather your ingredients

You will need:
3/4 Cups Flour (see below)
1 egg
~3/4 tsp salt (or to taste)
~1 tbsp water (depending on flour and humidity)

This dough doubles or even quadruples very well, although the dough becomes harder to knead.

Step 2 Mix Ingredients:
Mix the dry ingredients, make a well in the center, and beat the eggs and water inside.
Then slowly combine the ingredients together.

Step 3 knead dough:

Once your ingredients are somewhat combined, dump the stuff onto your CLEAN counter and start kneading.
The dough is ready when your hands become fairly clean and the dough does not stick as much anymore . When it is the right consistency, you should be able to lift your hand and the dough should fall off after about a second.
If it's too sticky, add some flour and knead it in. If it doesn't stick at all, add some water a few DROPS at a time.

Step 4 Let Dough Rest:

The dough needs to rest otherwise it will not make nice thin noodles.
Wrap it in a damp cloth or plastic wrap and find something to do for at least 30 minutes in the summer, up to 2 hours in the winter.


Step 5 Stretch Dough:
Take the dough ball and (if you are making a double or triple portion of the recipe) break it into a single portion (Otherwise we'll get a massive dough circle). Sprinkle some flour generously over the dough, take a rolling pin or roller and start stretching it.
or
Use a pasta machine to roll the dough into flat sheets(I have a pasta making machine, where machine means a hand crank device)

If you can, get it to about 1mm in thickness. If it starts sticking, get some more dry flour onto there.

If it starts springing back to its original shape, let it rest for a minute or two.

Step 6 Cut Noodles:
You could attempt this with a knife but once again a simple pasta machine is really the only way to go. Use the Angel Hair or the Spaghetti cutter
One like this though there are less expensive ones out there:

http://www.amazon.com/Marcato-Atlas-Wellness-Pasta-Stainless/dp/B0009U5OSO


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 9, 2018)

Awesome, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 9, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Awesome, thanks for sharing it.


No problem.  I think I have 4 pork shanks left from the last hog I shot.  I need to go ahead and get on this recipe again soon :D


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 9, 2018)

Thx, For posting the recipe, I am going to show this to the wife as well, I see it in the future. Like  for sure on that. Thx
*tallbm*
.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 9, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Thx, For posting the recipe, I am going to show this to the wife as well, I see it in the future. Like  for sure on that. Thx
> *tallbm*
> .



No problem.  When I get a chance I'll post it in it's own thread so it is easier to find and for anyone who is interested but not checking out this thread.

As Chile has found out, shanks are freaking awesome!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 9, 2018)

I plan to try and use some of the pulled pork I did for the ramen. Since the root beer one turned out fairly mild!


----------



## link (Jul 9, 2018)

That looks amazing! Fantastic job.
Link


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 9, 2018)

tallbm said:


> As Chile has found out, shanks are freaking awesome!


I always considered them to be too much trouble, and gave them away.
I'd been told repeatedly to braise them, but was too lazy.
Well they're all mine now.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 9, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I always considered them to be too much trouble, and gave them away.
> I'd been told repeatedly to braise them, but was too lazy.
> Well they're all mine now.


It's odd to me that is how Shank is viewed now in America. A throw away thing. But people will pressure cook a pot roast...or braise for hours. Shank to me is just Pot Roast to the umpteenth degree. When cooked right, explosively flavourful, and just melt in the mouth tender..!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 9, 2018)

tallbm said:


> No problem.  When I get a chance I'll post it in it's own thread so it is easier to find and for anyone who is interested but not checking out this thread.
> 
> As Chile has found out, shanks are freaking awesome!


Ok posted in it's own thread to avoid hijacking :D
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/wild-pork-shank-ramen-noodle.277560/


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 9, 2018)

link said:


> That looks amazing! Fantastic job.
> Link


 Thanks Link, appreciate it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 9, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> It's odd to me that is how Shank is viewed now in America. A throw away thing. But people will pressure cook a pot roast...or braise for hours. Shank to me is just Pot Roast to the umpteenth degree. When cooked right, explosively flavourful, and just melt in the mouth tender..!


Like my wife said, "This is just another version of Pot Roast."

Shanks thrown away?
There is always someone willing to them, someone obviously with more time on their hands than I previously thought worthwhile.
Previously...  LoL.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 9, 2018)

Shanks are like tongue. Alot of people don't want to use them, or are turned off by them, which is a shame.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 9, 2018)

Now some good tongue, from most any animal, is a serious bit of succulent bliss.
I've enjoyed a long and healthy love affair with my dear Lengua.

And yeah, it throws most people off, likewise heart, liver, kidney and other supposed offal.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 9, 2018)

It's texture that throws me off on liver more then any taste. I mean come on, I've made Haggis. If you look up Haggis..well lets just say, even when I did a modern recipe, it used a fair bit of liver. But yah, I think if you served some meat in a stew etc and didn't tell people, they'd eat it. Like I've gotten Lengua tacos from a local place, mother who refused to consider tongue before loved them, then I told her what it was..

Then she ran to the bathroom and yelled at me through the door for 10 minutes of course LOL.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 9, 2018)

Ask my wife about her 'Its Beef!' story.
I didn't lie to her, honest.


----------

